# Sharing medical records across Spain and UK?



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

1.Once you are on the health system in one place are you automatically covered across the whole of Spain?

2.Do your medical records go with you if you move between different regions?

3. Is there any connectivity with UK medical records?

4. Do private doctors and clinics share your data with your registered doctor
a) here in Spain
b) in the UK?

With a history of lost records and lack of joined up communication throughout our world travels we are wondering what to expect here.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Kikie said:


> 1.Once you are on the health system in one place are you automatically covered across the whole of Spain?
> 
> 2.Do your medical records go with you if you move between different regions?
> 
> ...


In our case.... there was no joining up if records from U.K. etc and I didn't think there would be, the N.HS has difficulty enough sharing within the UK itself. However before we came, I was able to pay for a summary of our medical Records which I gave to my GP. Having a medical background I was able to highlight those issues that were ongoing, important for future possible issues and I had to translate myself, which luckily she was happy to accept. I researched any medication we took in the U.K. and if it wasn't available here found an alternative. My GP here is Fabulous she spent an hour with me post clinic to discuss in Spanglish any issues


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Kikie said:


> 1.Once you are on the health system in one place are you automatically covered across the whole of Spain?
> 
> 2.Do your medical records go with you if you move between different regions?
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. Those which are accessible via your card- Yes
3. No
4. No in both cases

In Spain, If you see a specialist at a hospital your notes of the appointment will be on your records for your normal GP to see before you leave the specialist because the latter types them up while you are there and gives you a written copy.

Since SWMBO was in the profession, we prepared a crib-sheet in Spanish for the doctors in Spain before we came listing relevant matters (e.g. CABG surgery, medication, etc) which greatly smoothed the transition from NHS to the Andalucian health service.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Those which are accessible via your card- Yes
> 3. No
> 4. No in both cases
> ...


Unless like us you don't have a plastic card and just a piece of paper. In fact I was chatting to the GP last week, even Spaniards here are no longer getting a plastic card


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Megsmum said:


> Unless like us you don't have a plastic card and just a piece of paper. In fact I was chatting to the GP last week, even Spaniards here are no longer getting a plastic card


... and even if you do have a plastic card (like in Valencia) they don't have a chip.

I doubt any sharing goes on.


I have to keep reminding my doctor of my allergies (penicillin etc.) and that's with me having told him before and with my records (supposedly) in front of him.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

*Accessible via card?*



baldilocks said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Those which are accessible via your card- Yes
> .


Thanks for that.  But now I'm wondering - are there some therefore that aren't accessible via the card?


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

How does it work when somebody comes over early retirement and have to take out private medical insurance they could hide any conditions if no checking is done? I'm personally not on any meds etc but for someone who is and doesn't want to declare these, it sounds an easy exercise.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Roy C said:


> How does it work when somebody comes over early retirement and have to take out private medical insurance they could hide any conditions if no checking is done? I'm personally not on any meds etc but for someone who is and doesn't want to declare these, it sounds an easy exercise.


You're referring to Private Healthcare?

My daughter used to work for a major healthcare insurance company. It's not uncommon for people to not declare conditions prior to insurances being taken out. There are standard forms that GPs fill out. However the problem is that if and when am illness returns or a condition associated with it happens, your insurance can be null and void. That's my understanding


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Roy C said:


> How does it work when somebody comes over early retirement and have to take out private medical insurance they could hide any conditions if no checking is done? I'm personally not on any meds etc but for someone who is and doesn't want to declare these, it sounds an easy exercise.



IT sounds easy, the company accepts your word but when it comes to claim time they are very good at finding out. A friend took out health insurance through a broker in Fuengirola, she filled out the form for him and laughed off the pre-existing questions saying oh we don't bother about that you just have to wait 3 months before claiming. He had a stroke about 7 months later, insurance company great, admitted to private hospital in Malaga, fitted with a stent. On the 3rd day of his stay he was presented with a bill for €12,000, probably be much higher now. The insurers had linked his condition to not declaring high blood pressure he was treated in UK 4 years previously. Don't even think about it.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Isobella said:


> IT sounds easy, the company accepts your word but when it comes to claim time they are very good at finding out. A friend took out health insurance through a broker in Fuengirola, she filled out the form for him and laughed off the pre-existing questions saying oh we don't bother about that you just have to wait 3 months before claiming. He had a stroke about 7 months later, insurance company great, admitted to private hospital in Malaga, fitted with a stent. On the 3rd day of his stay he was presented with a bill for €12,000, probably be much higher now. The insurers had linked his condition to not declaring high blood pressure he was treated in UK 4 years previously. Don't even think about it.


No-one likes a fraudster, so I agree totally with this advice.

BUT, I can't help wondering how the insurance companies find out about previous treatment in other countries...

Surely this information is confidential? Have the medical insurers got legal access to all medical records if they suspect a fraudulent claim? Or do they have to go to court for each case in order to gain access to the personal records?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Overandout said:


> No-one likes a fraudster, so I agree totally with this advice.
> 
> BUT, I can't help wondering how the insurance companies find out about previous treatment in other countries...
> 
> Surely this information is confidential? Have the medical insurers got legal access to all medical records if they suspect a fraudulent claim? Or do they have to go to court for each case in order to gain access to the personal records?


Sorry, forget that rather stupid question!

Of course, the answer is that upon taking out the policy, you are giving the insurer unconditional rights for them to access your records as part of the terms and conditions.
:frusty:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> No-one likes a fraudster, so I agree totally with this advice.
> 
> BUT, I can't help wondering how the insurance companies find out about previous treatment in other countries...
> 
> *Surely this information is confidential? Have the medical insurers got legal access to all medical records if they suspect a fraudulent claim? Or do they have to go to court for each case in order to gain access to the personal records?*


Who cares? Just fess up and not worry about it from your hospital bed when you are taken ill, is the simple and easiest way.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Who cares? Just fess up and not worry about it from your hospital bed when you are taken ill, is the simple and easiest way.


Data protection is a big issue. We should all be aware of who we authorise to access our personal information, even if you personally don't care!

My post had nothing to do with whether you should or shouldn't be honest in the questionnaire.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Incidentally, a friend of the family is currently in Spain undergoing some personal treatment in a private clinic.

When he arrived they could not find his details in their system. They asked him for his surname to search and then said " are you Mr. XXX (same surname) of No. 66, Calle XXXX, Madrid?

This just goes to show how careless people in Spain are with data protection....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Incidentally, a friend of the family is currently in Spain undergoing some personal treatment in a private clinic.
> 
> When he arrived they could not find his details in their system. They asked him for his surname to search and then said " are you Mr. XXX (same surname) of No. 66, Calle XXXX, Madrid?
> 
> This just goes to show how careless people in Spain are with data protection....


It only is of concern if one has something to hide.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> It only is of concern if one has something to hide.


You are missing the point.


----------

